# Fermented Honey



## John Buckner (Mar 27, 2003)

I extracted some frames that contained uncapped, along with some capped honey,( about 50/50 )and it has started to ferment.
Can this be used to make mead, or should I feed it back to the bees ?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

It's possible that the honey could still be used for mead, it depends on how the falvor has been affected. Personally I wouldn't probably use it; the heartbreak of an off mead after a year is too great for me to take chances. I'll leave the question of appropriateness for the girls to more experienced beekeepers.


----------



## east_stingray (Feb 8, 2005)

Next year, build a box about the same size as a medium super, put some regular light bulbs in it and a fan pointing upwards. Set your boxes with uncapped honey on top of it for a day or two and it'll reduce the moisture content to where it won't ferment on you. I had the same problem with a whole bunch of uncapped honey this year, but after doing that it didn't ferment.


----------



## ScottS (Jul 19, 2004)

I use uncapped honey for mead, but only if it has not started to ferment. How do you know it has started to ferment?


----------



## John Buckner (Mar 27, 2003)

Ben Brewcat:
Personally I wouldn't probably use it;

I agree. I think I will mix it with "Honey B Healthy" and cut it with water and feed it back to bees.

east_stingray:
Great piece of information.

Scotts: How do you know it has started to ferment? 
By odor and taste.

Thanks Guys


----------

